# Some fun with the pheasant head target



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Just some practice on the pheasant head target and keeping my hand in as mostly shooting PFS these days. Setup was the Wasp FTC, rigged with Celtic Cattys Dark Destroyer band 0.4 and roo pouch, shooting 8mm (5/16") steels


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shooting


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Good shooting


Thank you ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn! Cool target.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice shooting, never thought of mounting my pheasant head that way.

Cheers


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn! Cool target.


Thank you you, fun targets make it easier


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> Very nice shooting, never thought of mounting my pheasant head that way.
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks. I got mine from Celtic Cattys, in think I saw that Simpleshot do them in the States. Have also seen them from GZK


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shooting Tony :thumbsup:

I may have to try those bands...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Good shooting Tony :thumbsup:
> I may have to try those bands...


Thank you bro ???? My band of choice at the moment, have a smooth feel


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

hoggy said:


> good shooting


Many thanks ????


----------

